# Gave IvomecPlus to a unknown pregnant doe!!!



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

I just discovered that one of my does is (I am pretty positive) pregnant...It was unplanned and I thought I was safe...My buck broke through the fence this summer and now I am thinking he got my little doe!~ UGH! She has always been roundish in the belly enough so that when she was only a few months old you would look at her and say, "Haha! She looks pregnant!"
Not so funny now..I kept saying that to myself (she looks pregnant) and last night my husband came in from feeding and said "I really think that one's pregnant"..This morning I did a thorough check and her udder does feel like it's developing and I could swear I feel babies...I'm upset because I did not want to breed her this year...she's too little IMO.

Anyhoo...I wormed all of my "non-preggers" with IvomecPlus..I thought I saw liver flukes on their fecals...If this girl was pregnant then she would've gotten three rounds of IvomecPlus early in her pregnancy. 
I am so upset bc I don't want to have unknowingly harmed her babies..I am preparing myself for malformed kids or a rough delivery...
Has anyone had this happen to them? I feel terrible :'(
I'll try and post pics.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I have never had anything bad/horrible happen... I worm all mine with IvomecPlus have not had any issues so far..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You will probably be ok. At least you are aware in case anything happens.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

bayouboergoats said:


> I have never had anything bad/horrible happen... I worm all mine with IvomecPlus have not had any issues so far..


Thanks..I just hear about all these bad possibilities if you use the plus...I was careful to use plain ivomec for the preggers...I didn't think this one was part of that group! Here are some pooch pic...whaddya think, yes or no??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she looks preggy -- and she should be fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You will have to wait and see, if it effected her babies.If it was given really early on in pregnancy, there is risk. It isn't your fault, if it happens, as you did not know. I pray, she will be OK.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

see ive never heard of the Plus being bad for preggys except for what people say on here.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

StaceyRoop said:


> she looks preggy -- and she should be fine.


Okay thanks...I submitted a thread a while back whining about not having a milker...I guess I'll get one sooner than I thought..Her dam is a Saanen and gave us 2+ gallons a day


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> You will have to wait and see, if it effected her babies.If it was given really early on in pregnancy, there is risk. It isn't your fault, if it happens, as you did not know. I pray, she will be OK.


 I am confused on when she could kid bc the buck broke into her pen on Aug 14 so that would put her kidding date January 10th..That has obviously come and gone...maybe he got out again and snuck back to his pen w/out me knowing...I wouldn't be surprised, lol..

I started her round of Ivomec plus October 2nd through October 25..If she was bred on 8/14.. (which I don't think so since she is still pregnant) would there be a huge risk of the babies being affected? What are we at risk for if we are at risk at all??
I too have only seen bad things being said about the Plus and pregnant does on TGS but this is where I usually end up when I Google stuff...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

sunshinegoat said:


> I am confused on when she could kid bc the buck broke into her pen on Aug 14 so that would put her kidding date January 10th..That has obviously come and gone...maybe he got out again and snuck back to his pen w/out me knowing...I wouldn't be surprised, lol..
> 
> I started her round of Ivomec plus October 2nd through October 25..If she was bred on 8/14.. (which I don't think so since she is still pregnant) would there be a huge risk of the babies being affected? What are we at risk for if we are at risk at all??
> I too have only seen bad things being said about the Plus and pregnant does on TGS but this is where I usually end up when I Google stuff...


 It has never been tested so, it may or may not be risky. I hear and read from other sites , it is unsafe, so I rather head warning of it's possible danger. Not sure, if, or what outcome will happen.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I've heard it will cause abortion if given in early pregnancy. I err on the side of caution so I haven't used it until after delivery.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> It has never been tested so, it may or may not be risky. I hear and read from other sites , it is unsafe, so I rather head warning of it's possible danger. Not sure, if, or what outcome will happen.


 I agree with being safe rather than sorry...hence me using the separate wormers..I would have used the plain Ivomec of i hadn't seen those other little nasties!

Now that you mention it I guess I do see other sites saying not to use on preggers but they don't get into what could happen. I guess that is what I am mostly worried about that and the fact that she is so little and I didn't want her bred. I'm worried about her having a hard time


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is a scary thing, not knowing,one way or the other. I wish other sites that say this, would give more detail, with all of the yes, it is safe and no it is not, I just don't want to risk it. And want to warn others of that risk of not knowing. Then let each breeder decide whether to take that risk. It would be bad of me to say yes, it is safe when I really do not know for sure.

I am so sorry sunshinegoat, you didn't know she was pregnant , but sometimes we get surprises of sneaky pregnancies. I pray, she and her babies will be OK. I pray for them.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I looked up the ingredient in Ivermectin Plus (clorsulon) and the Noven Pharma who manufacturers it company says its safe to use in Pregnant and Breeding animals.
http://www.novenpharma.com/Clorsulon.html


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thank you Crocee I was most positive that there was supporting evidence that its safe.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

crocee said:


> I looked up the ingredient in Ivermectin Plus (clorsulon) and the Noven Pharma who manufacturers it company says its safe to use in Pregnant and Breeding animals.
> http://www.novenpharma.com/Clorsulon.html


 Thanks for the link  I used it early in her pregnancy, maybe the first 60 days. It's hard bc I don't know for sure when she was bred. She's really little (stature wise) and has always had a big belly like her momma. My buck was in her pen 8/14 so her kidding date would be 1/10..I gave her last dose on 10/25...
She obviously hasn't kidded so if her due date is around 2/1/13 or something then I would've given it to her within the first month to two months of pregnancy...this is where I heard it could have ill effects...BEFORE day 100 of being bred.
I would love to find evidence that tells me I'm wrong.
What's done is done I guess. I just have to pray everyone will be okay.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

In 2010 even Stacey was unsure about it. 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/ivomec-plus-pregnant-does-115975/

It has been a do not know, for a long time to a lot of breeders, I still though, am a bit cautious about it, when abortion is named by others.
I will still only use the ivomec, not the plus while preggo, it is just me and my doubts, when a products in known to abort anything, I will not take the chance.

So it looks like your kids sunshinegoat may be OK according to Crocee's findings. I am relieved for you to see that info. :hug:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I think this is going to be a wait and see thing. That being said, we have to remember that even if its safe, one goat out of a thousand may have an issue. This is also used off label and neo calves are a lot bigger than neo goats. Hopefully everything will be ok.


----------

